# Starting up a mobile coffee business



## LzyWill (Mar 24, 2013)

What is required to start up a new mobile coffee business, operating from a van such as a Piaggio Porter?

I'm mainly thinking about licenses for the company and for the operator.

I was considering going for a Fracino 2 Group machine with a grinder and fridge running from a diesel genny, unless a 12v battery and inverter, with the machine being heated by LPG/butane, is a more sensible option?

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I run a 2 group semi auto Fracino Contempo dual fuel with grinder and pump running off a 12v battery and inverter. I can get you a good price on all the kit you will need if you are interested. As far as licenses go, it depends very much on the rules set by your local council......they are all different!! Where were you thinking of running it from? Have you got a fixed pitch in mind or were you thinking of driving around ?

Andy


----------

